
Python internals continued - denfromufa
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/tag/python-internals
======
denfromufa
let's continue discussions on CPython internals, originally started here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180301)

